
Socket.js – an old-fashioned ES5 WebSocket wrapper for the un-modern web - uber-employee
https://github.com/guregu/socket.js
======
grose
Author here. For the past few years I've been writing what I like to call "Web
1.5" or somewhat old-fashioned websites for side projects. I use Go's standard
library template system and try to keep most of my rendering logic on the
server side. I've found that sprinkling in a little bit of JS is usually
enough to make your site reasonably dynamic. For me this is fun and
productive, likely because I started out with web development a long time ago
before single page apps were a thing.

The message I wanted to get through by publishing this repo is that you
shouldn't worry about always following the trends or doing what's "best",
especially for side projects. I'm not trying to disparage modern JS stuff
either, it can definitely be useful. Just work with what you're comfortable
with and have fun with it!

